
Dear Apple, Please Fix Boring Problems This Year - Lio
https://www.fastcodesign.com/3066820/dear-apple-please-focus-on-boring-problems-this-year
======
joshstrange
Apple has lost it's "It just works" charm that it used to have IMHO. I had to
dig through settings, remove devices from my account, and update an old iPad
all so I could turn on 2-factor auth and Apple only gave me a cryptic "There
was an error with the server" or some BS like that. I had to google all the
steps to get it working again. Just on the Macbook itself I had to enter my
Apple ID password 3 times to START the process of going to 2FA and then it got
stuck throwing that error in an app with an open dropdown overlay that only
had 1 button (that caused the error). I had to force-quit System Preferences
from Activity Monitor to get out of it and then, magically, 2FA was on and
enabled... This then kicked off all my Apple devices losing their shit and
requiring me to re-login and some of them didn't even require a 2FA after I
entered my password.

Apple needs to go back to making things work seamlessly instead of the jarring
differences between their own apps, OS's, and that stupid cloud. I feel like I
have to enter my apple password every 5 minutes and that irks me because I'd
like to use some completely random password but I had to have 1Password
generate a "pronounceable" one so I could remember it since I have to enter it
so often.

------
vannevar
I would add "fixing the atrocity that is iTunes" to the list.

~~~
devopsproject
they have had years. time to give up on this dream

